# SEO and then what?



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

After a bit of website tweaking which is a never ending cycle, should you submit to the search engines or wait until the pages are crawled again? How often do you work on your website and submit the changes?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't usually submit my site to search engines. If your site is linked to by other sites, the search engines will automatically pick up the changes.

Resumbmitting your site to them won't get the changes to show up any sooner.

So after you make changes, then you work on other methods of promotion


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I don't usually submit my site to search engines. If your site is linked to by other sites, the search engines will automatically pick up the changes.
> 
> Resumbmitting your site to them won't get the changes to show up any sooner.
> 
> So after you make changes, then you work on other methods of promotion


Thanks Rodney!!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

SEO and then what?

More like HEO, Human Search Opt. 

Google and MSN have good info about that. Besides, your site is not 9,999,999, pages is it ?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Submitting your site to search engines does absolutely nothing. Thats the truth. 

Links are what gets your site crawled b search engines, and having lots of relevent links is what gets your site ranked high. Its pretty simple...just takes a long time. Honestly, tweeking your page isnt that important, compared to getting lots of links. Thats what really matters. bustedtees is a perfect example of this. They have virtually no seo on their site, yet they come up first for many important search phrases


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Honestly, tweeking your page isnt that important, compared to getting lots of links.


Not sure what kind of "tweeking" you're considering not that important, but I think some of the basic search engine optimization tweaks can be a good idea and pretty important for most sites.

Since it's easier to start with basic SEO and the basic stuff helps your site that much better when you do get the links, I still think the tweeks are an important part of the occassion. 

Not something to spend hours a day on, but the basic stuff like a descriptive TITLE tag on all pages, proper H1 tags, descriptions on all the product pages, etc.

bustedtees had the funding and connections (like from their own collegehumor site) to market their site without seo in mind and the high rankings from people linking to them came as a nice side effect of that marketing and promotions.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well I must be doing something right...two new search phrases I was trying to get ranked for have me ranked on page 1 position 10 and 7 on Yahoo. Basically I was aiming at that Scion market.


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats, SEO is important for most sites due to the fact that most people do not have the 9,000+ links. Meta Tags, text on site and links are the three most important items for SEO.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

David, may be get a google sitemap and a press release if you havent yet. That helps.  

here are some neet things too: http://oy-oy.eu/


edit:::::
you may know this already, but its a good idea to do a 301 re-direct from the NO-WWW to the WWW or vise-versa. Here is more info: http://ekstreme.com/webmaster/301-redirection.php


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> David, may be get a google sitemap and a press release if you havent yet. That helps.
> 
> here are some neet things too: http://oy-oy.eu/
> 
> ...


Sitemap will come soon. I still have some page titles for revamping etc and a few more to create. The t-shirt page is fairly new but the graphics pages are always being created. It gets a bit daunting in the over 60 page catagory with several different market targets. Yahoo and some others are fairly easy to rank well on...Google is always changing the rules.

You can lose me in code because thats my weakest point, hence using Sitebuilder as my main creation tool.

I have links but try and keep them very relevant to my import tuning market but I will need to link for the t-shirt end.

A work and learning curve in process. Interesting some folks say they link some dont, some say dont resubmit after revisions, some say its important, some say no tweeking a site some say do. Some search engines want keyword phrases and some dont.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> [some say dont resubmit after revisions, some say its important]


There's a ton of gray area, but this one is pretty clear cut. It won't help you to submit your site to a search engine after making changes. They crawl at their own pace.


----------

